# Turbo tractor



## Alpacafarmer (Jun 6, 2012)

This has to be the coolest tractor video that I have ever seen.

http://www.wimp.com/turbotractor/


----------



## chkntrktr (May 1, 2012)

A fun and fast way to plow a field.


----------

